# Racism Concerns over Atlanta's Yellow Line?



## Liam (Feb 17, 2010)

foxnews 
Apparently the yellow line served the Asian community in Atlanta and after concerns have been brought up (Is this a new line or something?  Why now?), and now it is being renamed to the Gold line.

Odd.
Discuss.


----------



## Azure (Feb 17, 2010)

Asians are made out of gold now?


----------



## Unsilenced (Feb 17, 2010)

Remember: EVERYTHING is racist.

EDIT: Unless you're bad-mouthing white people, then it's cool.


----------

